# Do all carbon knives develop a protective patina?



## SkipII (Oct 31, 2017)

I was looking at a Masahiro Virgin Caron santuko, but the belly of the blade is not quite flat enough for that I need. So, that opens me up to consider other carbon knives. The merchant (Knife Merchant o fSan Diego) said the knife develops a nice patina after a few uses, this avoiding staining of things like onions. That matters to me since that is one of my main uses. 

Is that unique to the Masahiro or can I expect other carbon knives to do the same?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

All carbon blades will eventually get a patina. But likely it will take “more than a few uses”. Some people force a patina... there are plenty of threads on that if you search. I don’t see the point other than to avoid the awkward stage, which can be uneven, as the patina develops into a “nice” patina.

But some staining is inevitable so if that’s not okay it might be best to consider a stainless steel.


----------



## SkipII (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks. I have a stainless nikiri. I want to try going carbon with a different blade.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You should try carbon steel. Just resign yourself to the fact that staining happens and the blade will look “used” and you’ll be quite pleased with the performance.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

If the belly is not flat enough you can flatten it on stones over a few sharpenings.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Tanaka blue 2 is top notch and affordable, looks flatter. But the profile of the Masahiro is upswept, this tends to exaggerate curvature.


----------

